# Running Civilization V under linuxulator



## abishai (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello.

As linux-base was bumped to CentOS 6.5 I thought if I can try to start something for gaming on my FreeBSD desktop. I'm not a big fan of games, but have something. I found that Civilization V has a Linux version, so I downloaded it.

The beginning was sad.

```
./Civ5XP: /lib/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./Civ5XP)
./Civ5XP: /lib/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./libMiles.so)
```

I thought that I can get new libc from Ubuntu 12 LTS, so I get the x86 ISO and extracted the necessary files. After I made `zfs snapshot` of /compat I simply overwrite the /compat/linux/lib folder with cooked Ubuntu files and bumped compat.linux.osrelease to 2.6.24. Yes, I'm feeling ashamed - very barbarian way to work with FreeBSD.

Weee!


I was amazed, that the linuxulator could start the modern game.

My question - can I make alternative glibc version without overwriting the part of original ports? For example, to keep my glibc on /compat/linux/lib/lib215 and tell the game to look here?


----------

